# mehrere browser-tabs gleichzeitig



## JanHH (5. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,

Kunde wünscht webapp, wo er mit mehreren Browser-tabs parallel arbeiten kann. Wenn man da mit JSF/seam ran geht funktioniert das ja nur wenn man dann auch pro Tab eine eigene HTTP-Session hat (also firefox z.b. geht dann nicht).

Was kann man da tun? Welcher Browser kann das? Oder alternativ, welches Web-Framework kann mit verschiedenen Tabs, aber der gleichen Session umgehen?

Gruß+Danke
Jan


----------



## maki (5. Mrz 2012)

Wüsste jetzt nur den IE (k.A. welche version), wobei frtaglich ist, ob das ein Bug oder Feature ist...

Ansonsten halte ich nix von dieser Idee, würde sie dem Kunden ausreden, ist imho schon eine Kompetenzüberschreitung, als nächstes erstellt er dir wohl noch ein ER modell...


----------



## Marcinek (5. Mrz 2012)

Das ist doch ein ganz normales Feature.

Wenn ich hier das Forum nehme: Ich kann auf mehrerne Tabs in der gleicheen Session damit arbeiten.?


----------



## maki (5. Mrz 2012)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Das ist doch ein ganz normales Feature.
> 
> Wenn ich hier das Forum nehme: Ich kann auf mehrerne Tabs in der gleicheen Session damit arbeiten.?


Er will unterschiedliche Sessions, pro tab eine, so wie beim IE


----------



## JanHH (5. Mrz 2012)

dem Kunden das ausreden ist zwecklos. in seam alles von session- auf conversation scope umbauen?


----------



## maki (5. Mrz 2012)

JanHH hat gesagt.:


> dem Kunden das ausreden ist zwecklos.


Musst ihm nur eine Alternative anbieten, oder ihn eben auf IE festlegen.
Alles andere ist zwecklos, bekommst du anders nicht hin.


----------



## JanHH (5. Mrz 2012)

hatte noch die idee, beim browser cookies auszuschalten => jsession-id wird zum teil aller forms/urls. Dann müsste es doch gehen? Wobei "cookies deaktivieren" auch eine etwas harte Forderung an den Kunden ist.


----------



## Nogothrim (5. Mrz 2012)

wir haben es in unserem aktuellen Projekt so angedacht, alles an der Oberfläche ConversationScoped (CDI / Seam3) abzubilden, da wir ähnliche Anforderungen wie du haben. Also neuer Tab = neue Conversation. Ob das aber in der Praxis funktioniert, oder ob das überhaupt gut ist, ich weiss es noch nicht 
 Session pro Tab können jedenfalls weder Chrome noch FF, der IE kanns, aber keiner weiss was nun wirklich Bug / Feature ist


----------



## JanHH (5. Mrz 2012)

hab noch mit meiner "Referenz" (befreundeter "alter Hase" im java-EE-Bereich) darüber diskutiert und er meinte dass die conversation schon dafür das Mittel der Wahl sei und das auch einer der Gründe ist warum sie überhaupt entworfen wurde. Klingt auch irgendwie logisch. Wird dann wohl darauf hinauslaufen, die relevanten Teile der Anwendung, wo mit verschiedenen Tabs unterschiedliche Daten parallel bearbeitet werden sollen, per conversation scope zu lösen

Danke für alle Antworten!


----------



## Sym (6. Mrz 2012)

Da hat Dein Kollege recht. Der ConversationScope hat unter anderem auch diesen Sinn.

In der Regel sind kleinere Scope eh immer vor zu ziehen, um den Speicherverbrauch gering zu halten (bei einer großen Anzahl von Nutzern). Im SessionScope landen in der Regel Logininformationen, Locale und ähnliches. Für andere Dinge würde ich meist eh PageScope (in Seam 2) oder ViewScope/RequestScope vorziehen.

Möchte Dein Kunde denn auch ein gesondertes Login auf dem entsprechenden Tab?


----------



## JanHH (6. Mrz 2012)

Eher nein. Dann müsste man ja auch den identity-kram selber nachbauen und in den Conversation Scope tun. Aber wäre ja auch nicht so schwierig.


----------



## Sym (6. Mrz 2012)

JanHH hat gesagt.:


> Eher nein. Dann müsste man ja auch den identity-kram selber nachbauen und in den Conversation Scope tun. Aber wäre ja auch nicht so schwierig.


Dann ist doch alles ok. Wenn kein gesonderter Login notwendig ist, sehe ich kein Problem bei der Nutzung von Seam.


----------

